# Can you give me the model of this tox slider



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

That is a first generation Naildriver.


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you for the responce, I appreciate your help.:wink:


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*made here . in st louis area.*

naildriver. you guys are right......:darkbeer:


----------

